#ubuntu-qt 2018-08-30
<lubot5> <mitya57> @mitya57_, @tsimonq2 This is still actual. I assume you have these changes locally, if no then I can commit and push them for you.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Oh, sorry. I don't have commits.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> It was Ubuntu-specific and I was supposed to make an MP on Salsa... :P
<lubot5> <mitya57> I already [created the MR](https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/qtstyleplugins/merge_requests/1), but as this is a Qt module, it would be useful to have the Ubuntu changes for ease of future merging.
<lubot5> <mitya57> I can push them myself.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Sure.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Thanks.
#ubuntu-qt 2019-09-01
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mitya57, we're getting closer to QWE 5.13 compiling with Qt 5.9 on 16.04, but we've hit a snag. We're getting an ICE from `gcc-5` that appears to have been fixed in `gcc-6` on in Debian. Any hints on where we should go from here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-5/+bug/1838419
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1838419 in gcc-5 (Ubuntu) "ICE in emit_block_move_hints, at expr.c:1144" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-qt 2020-08-27
<mitya57> About Qt 5.15.1 release, from #qt-releases:
<mitya57> > It won't happen this week; let's hope we can get it out during next one. There is still couple of blockers left + some issues with qt5.git integration in '5.15.1'
<mitya57> Given that Feature Freeze is today, and most probably I won't have much time in the next weeks, our chances of getting it into Groovy are low.
<lubot> <RikMills> :(
<valorie> :(
<lisandro> is there a chance to get you a freeze exeption if I get to package it? (I doubt, but...)
<lisandro> I mean, I doubt I will get to do it in time, but...
<RikMills> lisandro: I think the release team would allow it if we could demonstrate things looked good and committed to working on any issues that later turn up
<RikMills> beta freeze is 1st october
<lubot> <mariogrip> IMO to get 5.15 is is a really good idea to get in to groovy as it will then warn about deprecated functions that will be removed in qt6, this way we have much longer time to fix those deprecation warnings before qt6 is out
<lubot> <mariogrip> I would also be up to help with pkg for qt 5, 6 and beyond
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can step up to work on this too if we get an FFe
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Not saying that as a prereq fwiw)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mariogrip Do you have an account on Salsa?
<lubot> <mariogrip> @tsimonq2 [@mariogrip Do you have an account on Salsa?], I do
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills Do you want in on this too?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Same with any Neon folks idling
<lubot> <mariogrip> mariogrip-guest
<lubot> <mariogrip> still working on my DD xP
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mariogrip [still working on my DD xP], Are you a DM yet?
 * Eickmeyer watches whilst eating popcorn
<lubot> <mariogrip> working on that also
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh hey Eickmeyer do you want in
<Eickmeyer> ...
<Eickmeyer> Oh look! An Eagle! *runs*
<Eickmeyer> Tbh, I don't have much time at the moment to invest. I just got done relocating, and don't have my whole infrastructure in order yet.
<lubot> <mariogrip> Where is the list of issues for qt 5.15 in debian?
<lubot> <mariogrip> maybe i can use some of my brain on it
#ubuntu-qt 2020-08-28
<valorie> ooo, progress
<valorie> scarlett should be in here!
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 [@RikMills Do you want in on this too?], I will certainly help with stuff like rebuilds and fixes against the new ABI
<mitya57> Ok, let's coordinate when it is released then
<lubot> <mitya57> @mariogrip [Where is the list of issues for qt 5.15 in debian?], There are no issues, just all submodules need to be updated to 5.15.1.
<mitya57> I can work on core modules (up to qttools), everything else can be parallalized.
<lubot> <RikMills> @mariogrip [mariogrip-guest], The setting on salsa changed. Even though not a DD, you can now remove the -guest bit
<mitya57> *parallelized
<lisandro> mitya57: ack
